# Bio Tech Pharms



## American Outlaw (Mar 31, 2016)

I use Bio Tech. Legit. My supplier says he now has 20ml bottles. 

Sound right?

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 31, 2016)

There's such a thing if that's what your asking. I've used a couple sources that have had them and even higher ml count.


----------



## KT2 (Apr 4, 2016)

If ur talking about biotech and abbott gear ive used it for a long time, ive been using pharmacom for a while now and since i lost touch with my guy. Ive never heard of 20ml holo'd n shrink wrapped. I wonder if thats new? Ive been tryin to find another source and ive found 1 but his prices r no where near as cheap as my last.


----------



## Huelga city (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive tried the tren ace and te 250 e and there blend nd there 400 . Great stuff but its been years since i lost my source . If anyone here has direct source from biotech? Id appreciate it


----------



## GearProRep (Sep 30, 2020)

American Outlaw said:


> I use Bio Tech. Legit. My supplier says he now has 20ml bottles.
> 
> Sound right?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk



No, legit BioTech is not available in 20mL bottles. 

GearPro is THE source for legit BioTech and Abbott products. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## AR-15 (Oct 4, 2020)

GearPro and Biotech gear rock!!!


----------



## Helenawe (Oct 12, 2020)

Jdubfrost said:


> There's such a thing if that's what your asking. I've used a couple sources that have had them and even higher ml count.



a range of single-use sterile bottles in PET or in Polycarbonate from 10 ml to 20 liters


----------

